# An Editor Who Cares About Your Writing--And Your Characters



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello, authors! I offer copy, line, and developmental editing, plus proofreading. But I also offer considerably more than simply making sure your prose's grammar is fine and your writing is typo-free. If, say, you are writing a detective novel, and he/she is a likable sleuth, I am going to offer you suggestions as to plot and/or character detail that will help ensure your readers cheer on your heroes. No editing software ever made can offer writers that kind of encouragement, because technology is impersonal. I always bring a personal touch to my editing work, because I love my work and want to see my clients succeed.
I work closely with my clients, sending them regular updates and queries, because I believe editing is a collaborative process. This is your manuscript, not mine. All I am here to do is help make your work the best it can be.
I usually work on these genres:

Mystery *(hard-boiled detective, amateur sleuth, or police procedural; no courtroom drama, please)*
Historical *(no preference)*
Western *(no preference)*
Action-adventure *(no preference)*
I also work with fantasy *(nothing too dark, please)*, literary *(ditto)*, romance (*serious only, especially romantic suspense*) and sci-fi *(nothing dark and dystopian, please*). I also work with non-fiction authors *(any topic except math and politics, please*).

But I edit more than books. I also work on articles, blog posts, letters, etc. Held Editing Services is your one stop editing shop. 

*All new clients are eligible for 20% off any editing service. I am also offering extra discounts at the moment to clients new and old due to the economic impact of the pandemic and other world events.

Website:* www.heldediting.com
*Facebook:* www.facebook.com/heldeditingservices
*E-mail:* heldediting AT gmail DOT com

*Testimonials*

"I am very pleased with the editing work Tony did on my last novel. Not only did he grind through it in an efficient manner, but he also provided me with timely updates and sought my input on suggested changes."

Stephen Randorf, author of the Detective Bass Mystery Series

"Working with Tony Held helped me to significantly improve my book, add needed scenes/chapters and remove unnecessary elements. His chapter by chapter feedback was detailed and pointed out where I needed character or scene development, had inconsistencies from any point in the book to another or had simply nailed it and he loved it. He was timely in responses to me and I couldn't be more satisfied with the experience. I highly recommend working with Tony."

Patrick Adams
Owner, Patrick Adams Books

*(Pardon the messy thread below. My business has experienced much evolution since I first set up shop in 2013.)*


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like a really good deal, Tony, and you have impressive credentials it looks like. I have my next edit booked, but I'll definitely keep you in mind.


----------



## maineavalanche (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm having some works edited by Tony right now and so far I am nothing but happy and Tony has been very professional.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

> I also throw in free reviews of all the books I edit upon their publication. I post my reviews to Amazon.com, Goodreads, and other venues to help get word of mouth publicity started about the book.


You do realize that this is a violation of the Amazon review TOS, correct? 


> What's not allowed
> Amazon is pleased to provide this forum for you to share your opinions on products. While we appreciate your time and comments, we limit customer participation to one review per product and reserve the right to remove reviews that include any of the following:
> 
> Objectionable material:
> ...


Further, if you are not disclosing your relationship with the author when posting the reviews, you are also violating FCC regulations regarding disclosure and endorsements. Amazon might just ban you from their site if you get caught. The FCC can fine you tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

FYI: I am no longer offering reviews as a bonus to my work.  (I respect the Amazon TOS and FCC regulations.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony,

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmm, flat rate editing?

Ok, so we have a title with 300K words.

Not the usual 60K to 120K novel.

A real beast.

Not to hold you to a flat rate, but you see the problem with this post.

I've never seen a legit proof read offer with a flat rate, not to say you're not legit, but it's kinda hard to do when a work can be 20k or 500K words. Time is money and you can't proof a 500K work as fast as you can 50K words.

But a good proofer is a need for many authors, especially Indies.

Good luck.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Betsy:

Thanks for the welcome and guidelines.  

Hi Free eBooks:

Are you saying that in your opinion a proofreading rate should not be a flat one but an hourly one?

Hi Maine:

Thanks for the kudos!    The first project you sent me is almost done.


----------



## Kelsye (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all, Just a quick note. I'm actually the co-founder of Writer.ly, where Tony lists some of his services. I've seen nothing but professional output from Tony. This guy walks the walk. We're lucky to have him on Writer.ly.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Kelseye! 

Thanks for the kind note.
Writer.ly is a great place if you want to hire me using a third-party source. They are vastly superior when compared to ODesk and ELance because they are super professional, friendly, and easy to work with.

Here is a link to my Writer.ly profile:

https://www.writer.ly/UserAccount/EditingbyTony


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

Tony - 

Am bookmarking the page for future reference.

As for Writerly ... ? I tried to sign-up so I could take a look around and it's insisting I approve an app that allows it to view all my friends and change my profile? 

No thank! Seems very intrusive for a site where services are being solicited. And, no, I don't want to turn it off later since I don't want it on in the first place.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Tony! This looks like a great offer. 

Definitely bookmarking your thread so I can find you later.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

WPotocki:

Try PM'ing Kelsye about your issue with Writer.ly.  She is with them.
I will keep a slot open for whatever work you will have for me. 

Kwalker:

I will be making sure I keep a slot open for whatever work you might have for me as well. 

Happy NaNoWriMo month everyone!


----------



## Kelsye (Aug 6, 2013)

WPotocki said:


> As for Writerly ... ? I tried to sign-up so I could take a look around and it's insisting I approve an app that allows it to view all my friends and change my profile?
> 
> No thank! Seems very intrusive for a site where services are being solicited. And, no, I don't want to turn it off later since I don't want it on in the first place.


Thanks for letting me know about this. This surprises me. We don't post anything to Facebook. We do allow a Facebook sign-in, but I will check with our developers to make sure our Facebook link is for sign-in purposes only. You can also create an account on Writer.ly without connecting Facebook. Personally, I never allow connection for those types of apps either. I certainly don't want our site asking for those permissions, especially as we don't use them.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Kelseye:

Thanks for your input re: the issue at Writer.ly WPotocki experienced.

WPotocki and Kwalker:

I've still got slots open for you whenever you are ready for me to work on your stuff.

maineavalanche:

The last of the three manuscripts I worked on for you was sent back Thursday night.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks impressive, Tony. I may be querying you soon.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll be standing by if you do.   I've still got open slots.


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Big thanks to Tony for getting my novel cleaned up. I'll definitely be using his services again. He's a bargain!


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Many thanks for the kind words, Daniel!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Tony I love seeing your thread pop up. Your picture always makes me smile. I have no idea what you were actually doing when that was snapped, but my mind has envisioned quite the tale. It looks like you are standing with your hands on your hips. The next door neighbor's dog is barking again and you've finally had enough and are announcing that you intend to storm over there and do something about it once and for all!


okay admit it, I am not the only one who has these types of random thoughts...am I?


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi KL! 

I appreciate your compliment on my photo. I see you are like me and have a storyteller's knack for imagination (yes, I also write as well as edit/proofread stuff). 
Seriously, I was just striking that pose for the camera that day. I'm glad you liked the photo.

BTW: As I noted in the update to my first post in this thread, my list of books I have edited/proofread now stands at seventeen. 

I also came across this instructive article which I believe is a must read for authors in search of an editor:

http://www.dailywritingtips.com/5-tips-on-how-to-work-with-an-editor/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

TonyWrites said:


> Note: Please send a five page sample from your manuscript if you are sending an inquiry. I will perform two sample edits on it and send it back so you can see how I work. One a "hand on" edit in which I change more than typos, and a "hands off" edit in which I correct typos but confine the rest of my work to notes. We would go with which style of my editing you preferred.


I love this. It's such a good idea.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I love this. It's such a good idea.


Thank you, Nicole, for your kind comment.
Frankly, I think it is the way all freelance editors/proofreaders should work. You wouldn't buy a car without test driving it, would you? Of course not. So having a freelance editor/proofreader do a demo edit for you is a good way for them to see how you work, and whether or not you could work with them.


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Tony edited my new novel, THE SILENT REPORTER.  He was both professional and excellent to work with.  I can't wait to have Tony edit my next novel


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Many thanks for the kudo, Mobashar.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Tony, 

I've increased my production rate and need a proofreader/editor with a reasonable rate (about .025-.003 cents per word) that I can work with on an on-going basis. I need a reasonably priced proofreader who also fixes small grammar and spelling errors. That is my ideal editor.  

I'm a little confused about what you charge. Do you charge per word? What do you charge for a 50k word novel? What do you charge for a 75k word novel? Is it the same rate? Will you edit steamy romance?


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I sent you a PM, Amanda.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

Tony can you clarify your combo deal for me. You do all of those for what length manscripts? I tried to go to the writerly link you gave but when it asked me to log in or create an account just so I could read the page, I hit back. I don't need to create YET ONE MORE account just to find out what the details are do I? 

I would think they'd do it like stock photo sites. Browse all you want... create an account to buy.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Dear BlairErotica:

My "combo pack" edit currently has no word limit to it.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

In this weekly thread bump I would like to give a shout out to our own Thomas Fincham.  I have been Mobashar's editor on his new Hyder Ali series of mystery novels.  Having always enjoyed a good whodunit, working with Mobashar has been an added treat.  

If you are looking for a new mystery series to try, I would recommend the Hyder Ali series.


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the shout out, Tony! I really appreciate it 

As I've said before, Tony is both *professional* and *excellent* to work with. _I highly recommend him!_

btw, THE SILENT REPORTER is currently FREE. So pick up a copy and enjoy!


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

You're welcome, Thomas. 

How long will _The Silent Reporter _be offered for free?


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Just saw the post now, Tony 
_
The Silent Reporter_ is currently perma-free but that might change in the future, so please grab a copy before anything changes


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Mobashar,

Many thanks for the reply.
I went and got myself a copy.  

BTW: I still have plenty of open slots in my schedule at the moment, folks.  I welcome new clients.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Just wanted to stop in and say that Tony is working on one of my books right now, and he's been very good about communicating with me. I am already bugging him to take on some more work. Everyone else is all booked up, but that's turned out to be a good thing (good editors are hard to find, and they tend to get booked up 4+ months in advance).


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Many thanks for the kudo, Travis.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Tony.
I'm writing and releasing a novel in four parts, outside of my regular series. I don't think my regular editor will have the capacity to take them on. I was wondering what your rate would be for a 20k word part.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

S. Elliot Brandis said:


> Hi Tony.
> I'm writing and releasing a novel in four parts, outside of my regular series. I don't think my regular editor will have the capacity to take them on. I was wondering what your rate would be for a 20k word part.


Hi,

Thanks for the query. 
I will be contacting you via PM with the details.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

KateDanley said:


> Just wanted to say I used Tony to proofread my _Dark of Twilight_ book. Super fast turn around, great communication, all around fabulous experience! Highly recommend!


Thank you for the kudo, Kate.


----------



## IvyRuth (Jan 24, 2015)

ABSOLUTELY THRILLED! 

Yes I'm thrilled. Tony just delivered his highly professional proofread of my book.  I have not had this level of excellent editing with previous editors.  

Without any reservation in any quarter I enthusiastically highly recommend Tony.

Ivy
(a grammatically challenged author)


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

IvyRuth said:


> ABSOLUTELY THRILLED!
> 
> Yes I'm thrilled. Tony just delivered his highly professional proofread of my book. I have not had this level of excellent editing with previous editors.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kudo, Ivy.


----------



## MKP (Jan 5, 2012)

Erm... you charge $0.80 per word (found on your website)?!?! I do hope that was a typo meant to be "$0.08" per word? Otherwise we are looking at tens of thousands of dollars for editing...


----------



## MKP (Jan 5, 2012)

TonyWrites said:


> @Mikaela and rjspears:
> 
> I'm going to have a talk with the dude who transcribed those figures for me. They are way off what I wanted them to say. Thank you for bringing them to my attention.
> 
> ...


Your numbers still don't make any sense. Charging 10 cents per word would mean editing a manuscript of 100,000 words would cost TEN THOUSAND dollars. Also, firing someone for a "goof" that you repeated doesn't seem sensible, either. But, maybe that's just me...


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I apologize if any of the information in this thread is confusing.  Held Editing Services has undergone some major growing pains since I first opened shop in 2013.


----------



## editorusrex (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't jump on Tony; I see editors and authors alike get this wrong all the time.  Correlation does not prove causation, but most editors and authors were not math majors 

Tony, I imagine what you meant to say is that you charge:

$0.008 (.8 cents) per word for proofreading (So proofreading a 100k-word novel would be $800)

$0.01 (1 cent) per word for copy editing (So copyediting the same novel would be $1000)

$0.012 (1.2 cents) per word for in-depth editing (So in-depth editing of the same novel would be $1200)

That right?

This is a good opportunity to remind authors and editors alike that it's crucial to check your math to be sure you're on the same page.  When skimming websites, an editor who charges $0.025 matches your budget of .25 cents per word, but that's off by a factor of ten!


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

editorusrex said:


> Don't jump on Tony; I see editors and authors alike get this wrong all the time. Correlation does not prove causation, but most editors and authors were not math majors
> 
> Tony, I imagine what you meant to say is that you charge:
> 
> ...


Hi editorusrex:

I'm sorry, but that is incorrect. As I noted in my first post, my fees for proofreading now start at $400 USD while all other editing projects start at $500 USD, thus doing away with the "per word" confusion.

Your feedback is appreciated, though.


----------



## editorusrex (Jun 17, 2015)

I guess my point was less about your personal fee schedule (though that is useful to know for authors) and more about sharing a word to the wise about a problem I've encountered often that was perfectly demonstrated in this thread--the surprisingly tricksy mistakes our eyes make when we're looking at fractional dollars and cents!


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

editorusrex said:


> I guess my point was less about your personal fee schedule (though that is useful to know for authors) and more about sharing a word to the wise about a problem I've encountered often that was perfectly demonstrated in this thread--the surprisingly tricksy mistakes our eyes make when we're looking at fractional dollars and cents!


I appreciate that, thank you.  Fractional dollars and cents can--and often do--give freelancers like me a headache.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

FYI: please consult my information as to the genres I work with, my fees, etc. before you send me a query.  That will ensure we are on the same page from the get-go.


----------



## Don Donovan (Dec 12, 2015)

FWIW, I'm hiring Tony for an edit on my upcoming novel, _Renegades_, the second entry in The Miami Crime Trilogy. I'm confident he'll do a good job.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you for the kind word, Don.


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

I would like to chime in and say that Tony has edited 15 of my books. I would not have used him for that many books if I did not think he was great at what he did. He not only pointed out my gazillion errors, he did it with much care (an an author our ego is fragile and Tony knows how to approach it just right). His comments and suggestions were always helpful in taking the story to the next level. Sometimes he would remember little things from previous books that would contradict something in the current book. It is embarrassing as an author (you think you know your creations better than anyone) but I am always glad it was Tony and not a reader spotting the mistakes.

Tony is friendly, professional, and great to work with. He invests himself in the material as much as the author. I only wish I had found him sooner. I could have avoided the 1 or 2 star reviews because the books were not properly edited.

If anyone wants to see the books Tony has worked on, they can check them out below.

https://www.amazon.com/Thomas-Fincham/e/B00OU1SS2C

You can also PM with specific questions, if you like.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you very much for the kind note, Thomas. Always a pleasure to be of help.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope all my clients past and present are having a good holiday season.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I recently sent in my latest book edit, and my client was delighted with my work. What are you waiting for?  Give Held Editing Services a try today.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm having a hard time finding your rate for proofreading fiction. Please advise. (mine is a novel of 118,000 words and is currently with a top-notch copy editor)


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Dear Kay:

Thank you for your query.   
My rate for proofreading fiction is $14 per 1,000 words.  (FYI: I normally do payments by installments.)
What is the genre of your novel?


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

TonyWrites said:


> Dear Kay:
> 
> Thank you for your query.
> My rate for proofreading fiction is $14 per 1,000 words. (FYI: I normally do payments by installments.)
> What is the genre of your novel?


Thanks, Tony. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Kay Bratt said:


> Thanks, Tony. I'll send you a pm.


You're welcome, Kay.
FYI: During a recent review of my rates, I decided to try some lower ones. For the near future, the new proofreading rate is $10 per 1,000 words.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

New Year, new website.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I recently completed two edits for two highly satisfied clients.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Grammar editing software can give you basic grammar help, but can such technology give you suggestions as to how to improve your syntax? In my experience, no.  That is why a living, breathing editor makes all the difference in making sure your book is ready for publication.


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

If anyone is looking for an editor look no further. Tony Held has edited 18 of my mystery/thrillers. A couple have even gone on to become bestsellers on Amazon. You can find them here http://amzn.to/2C0e5V5

If you have any specific questions about working with Tony feel free to PM me. I will be more than glad to answer them 

Thomas


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words, Tom.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I am still accepting new clients.


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

TonyWrites said:


> Grammar editing software can give you basic grammar help, but can such technology give you suggestions as to how to improve your syntax? In my experience, no. That is why a living, breathing editor makes all the difference in making sure your book is ready for publication.


I'm just curious... What do you do with a client's book if it's unsalvagable, and to the degree that they should just give up writing? Edit it anyway and wish them the best? Or offer them some tough love?


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Dpock said:


> I'm just curious... What do you do with a client's book if it's unsalvagable, and to the degree that they should just give up writing? Edit it anyway and wish them the best? Or offer them some tough love?


I am curious as to why you ask.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

25% off any editing service for all new clients is now permanent, along with the extra 10% for Kboards members.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Openings are still available.


----------



## D. A. J. F. (Mar 29, 2019)

Dpock said:


> I'm just curious... What do you do with a client's book if it's unsalvagable, and to the degree that they should just give up writing? Edit it anyway and wish them the best? Or offer them some tough love?





TonyWrites said:


> I am curious as to why you ask.


Yes, that is a curious question.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

D. A. J. F. said:


> Yes, that is a curious question.


Well, I have mulled this question over, and my answer is this: if I think a client's book needs major work, that is when I do a developmental edit, in which I give my client advice on how to improve plot, pacing, etc. A developmental edit is always the best way to salvage a book that has trouble with its plot, or nonfiction focus, or whatever other issue(s) lurk within its pages.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Happy new year.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Held Editing Services LLC is still open, and I am also offering extra discounts due to COVID-19's economic impact.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Extra discounts remain available due to the ongoing pandemic.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

New year, new look to the thread.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Extra discounts are still being offered to all clients due to the continued economic impact of COVID-19.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Held Editing is still open and accepting new clients.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

New clients welcome.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

New clients are still welcome.


----------

